# Specialized test bikes??



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Emailed a few shops around town looking for a 2010 Tarmac Expert SL...I assume I'll get a better deal on one of those then the 2011's...

Sounds like Specialized up in Canada is all out of 2010's, but they do have test bikes available for sale. These bikes are still in boxes and have not been built as of yet.

The shop stated that Specialized usually sends these out in April and then shops can sell them as of August. 

Can anyone here confirm this??

The other interesting thing is that these bikes are all red with only white lettering, so they probably look more like the 2011 bikes then the 2010...

Shops going to get me a final price for two tomorrow...Yes, once again my wife and I will have matching Specialized bikes...


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

I originally looked into buying a test bike. I liked the paint scheme paired with ultegra components. Local shops in the LA area quoted 2600-2500 on a used test bike. These bikes varied in degrees of condition from slightly worn tires to all out thrashed. If you can get your hands on a new test within that price range your golden. Anything over 2600 I would spring for a 2011.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

These are still in box bikes...Basically test bikes that never went out, so they are brand spanking new!

We bought them so we'll see what we get shortly, paint scheme wise...


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

The bikes have arrived and are being built up as I type...

We'll be getting them on Sunday so I'll post up some pics as soon as I can. It will actually be neat having a bike that is different then the stock ones around here.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I saw one at Conte's in Richmond VA yesterday, built up, sitting on the shelf. "test bike" painted on the top tube...


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

carlislegeorge said:


> I saw one at Conte's in Richmond VA yesterday, built on up on the shelf. "test bike" *painted* on the top tube...


Ugh....The shop said sticker, not painted...

Hmmm...That may pose an interesting predicament...Not a huge problem, but I'd rather not have "test bike" across the top tube...

Guess I'll have to find a sticker to cover it up...


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> Ugh....The shop said sticker, not painted...
> 
> Hmmm...That may pose an interesting predicament...Not a huge problem, but I'd rather not have "test bike" across the top tube...
> 
> Guess I'll have to find a sticker to cover it up...


All of the test bikes we've had in the shop have had "test bike" stickers, so I think you'll be ok.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I very likely could be wrong, it was up on the second tier, and I didn't pull it down for a close look. I did clearly see "test bike" on the top tube in an attractive script. Could easily have been a sticker/decal but to me it looked like it was intended to be permanent.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

My wife just got off the phone with the shop....Stickers are gone!

Yes!

I'm jonesing to see this bike baby!!

Oh, it's gonna be a fun race season!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

She's home...


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats, looks awesome like the american flyer but with graphics


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

nis240sxt said:


> Congrats, looks awesome like the american flyer but with graphics


That's exactly how I thought they would look...

It's kind of funny because we have 2004 Roubaix's that have the exact same colour scheme...

Now to personalize her a bit...I have a Thomson seatpost on the way, going to replace the stock 143 toupe with a 130 titanium rail toupe and the stem is being replaced with a Ritchey...

The white stem and seat post are not doing it for me...

After that it's the bar tape...Not sure what colour to do, but I might go with red...Like on all my bikes...


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I rode one of the test bikes in this year's Lotoja after my bike was destroyed in an accident less than 5 days prior to the race. I liked the test bike, but then I came from a Tarmac SL. The only thing I probably would have liked to change would be a lighter set of wheels for the long climbs.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Finally got a chance to take the new bike out for the first ride!

Been out a few times on the 2008 Tarmac Expert, so I was really interested to see if I would notice a difference going to the 2010 Tarmac Expert.

I took the wheels off the 2008 and put them on the 2010...I'm running a Powertap...and off I went...

Wow! I actually noticed a difference...The new bike rides nicer, absorbs bumps better, handles more precisely, seems to accelerate better and descends more confidently.

The 2010 Ultegra is also very nice. I was concerned by the feel of the shifting while it was on the stand, it's not as light as the 7800 Dura-ace my 2008 bike has. On the bike I quickly got used to the feeling and really liked the feel of the hoods.

So far I am really impressed and happy with the purchase...

I think the 2008 Expert is going to get a bit of rest


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You got that thing in November and just rode it for the first time? About time!!

I have a test bike, too. Unique color and good deal. I love it.

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php/photo/113966/size/big/cat/2


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well damn winter got in the way 

Not to mention I had the 2008 to deal with any crap road conditions and to strap to the trainer...I know carbon on a trainer is a bad thing, but I'm a light weight and not a sprinter so I think I'm safe...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

rbart4506 said:


> Well damn winter got in the way
> 
> Not to mention I had the 2008 to deal with any crap road conditions and to strap to the trainer...I know carbon on a trainer is a bad thing, but I'm a light weight and not a sprinter so I think I'm safe...


Carbon on the train is perfectly fine btw. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Carbon on the train is perfectly fine btw.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Generally, I agree and that used to be Specs advice as well, but they've recently updated some of their FAQ's relating to CF bikes. My first post in the thread below quotes their current policy.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237179


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

My comment was more tongue in cheek because I've had all my carbon bikes on the trainer and so far no problems...

I will admit that next year it will not be the new bike going on the trainer, but that's because I have a couple to choose from and I might as well give the good one a rest...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rbart4506 said:


> My comment was more tongue in cheek because I've had all my carbon bikes on the trainer and so far no problems...
> 
> I will admit that next year it will not be the new bike going on the trainer, but that's because I have a couple to choose from and I might as well give the good one a rest...


Understood. I posted in the event a member wasn't aware that Spec had updated their FAQ's relating to trainer use. 

I'm also a light spinner, and have used my '08 Comp on a trainer without problems.


----------

